# Rimpact tire inserts review



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

After several flats and a cracked rim, I decided to give tire inserts a try. After hours of research Rimpact seemed to check off all the boxes: relatively light, easy to install, available in plus size and reasonably priced. With them installed I run front 30mm wide rim, 29x2.5 at 20psi and rear 35mm wide rim, 27.5x2.8 at 22psi. No squirm noticed when cornering hard, hitting rocks at speed feels muted. For kicks, I let all the air out of the rear tire and I was able to keep riding, although at a lot slower speed. I personally think this was a worthy upgrade. Only time will tell how these will hold up.

Anyone else running inserts?


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Where are you getting the Rimpact inserts ? Link?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

scottxpc said:


> Where are you getting the Rimpact inserts ? Link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sorry here: https://www.rimpactmtb.com/
I forgot to mention that these do wear with each hard impact. Rimpact states most people get a year out of their insert.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I have Cushcore and Rimpact. I like Rimpact more because they’re easier to install, are cheaper and feel the same on the trail. They’re definitely made from softer foam and I could see them wearing out faster but at 1/3 the price does that really matter? I love that they’re 1/3 the weight. They might not have exactly the same level of protection but it’s close. I can run the same low pressures I was with cushcore and not get any extra tire roll. When I case my rear wheel on sharp rocks I feel the same dull thud I did with cushcore. I’ve ridden pretty hard on really rocky terrain and my wheels and tires are still perfect thanks to Rimpact.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> I forgot to mention that these do wear with each hard impact. Rimpact states most people get a year out of their insert.


I read somewhere Rimpact said they need to be replaced 2-3x per year with heavy use. Still think they're the best option out there.


----------

